# Difference between pigment and textile inks



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

In looking over several DTG printers, I noticed that several use Cobra inks, which I understand are pigment water based like Epson pigments are and some use DuPont textile Inks.
If we compare CMYK of either are they both pigment water based or is there something different or better in the DuPont textile inks for DTG.
Does every MFG of DTG Printers use the same white?
I'm a little confused as to apples and oranges DTG printing

I hear a lot of claims but when it gets down to the inks, what's the story?
Thanks for anyone willing to help explain the differences
Wyndham


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Wyndham,

By and large, the inks used for Direct-to-Garment are water-based pigment inks specially formulated for printing on textiles. (Water-based rather than dye-based inks.)

However, each ink manufacturer has different formulations. So both CMYK and white ink will look different depending on who is manufacturing it and what formula they have developed. Every white ink will use TiO2, but there are many other things about the ink, pretreatment, and its final appearance that may be different. 

If ink is something you're really concerned about, request samples from manufacturers and do wash tests to see the difference between inks. 

-Alex


----------

